

Creating a Simple World with Three.js - bttf
http://blog.chewbonga.com/entry/54e67133e5c87a2d7653d185

======
dannytip
Is there a demo to save downloading/building it?

~~~
bttf
Yes, forgot to mention that: [http://chewbonga.com/simple-world-
threejs/](http://chewbonga.com/simple-world-threejs/)

